# Ac4400



## sd75i (Dec 7, 2011)

Since I cant find Undec AC4400 shells, what would be a good match for a KCS or FXE AC4400? Thanks.

dave


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Have you tried searching On Ebay?
I have found most of my Undecs there.


----------

